# photo



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

jack


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

So did that Jack go in the box? Im just curious because i keep one once and will never again. Also i bet that was fun on the bride i know those fight like hell Nice Fish


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *ShaneLane (5/4/2009)*So did that Jack go in the box? Im just curious because i keep one once and will never again. Also i bet that was fun on the bride i know those fight like hell Nice Fish


Are they bad eating?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've eaten small ones a couple times and each time was equally terrible. Very strong tasting fish even if you soak them in milk or Ice cold salt water first. I'll never eat one again but they are fun as hell to catch, pound for pound they are probably the strongest inshore fish.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I found the only way i could stand the taste was to make a fish spread out of it still really fishy


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

C&R or sharkbait. That's about all they are good for.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

fun to catch not very good eating. what did you catch him on?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch !!!!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice catch got to love them inshore jacks pound for pound the best inshore fighters congrates...:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I still haven't caught one yet..........nice catch!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice jack, good job.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Konz,





Those are awesome fish for a fight i caught one on a top dog and it spooled all the line off of my light duty reel it got to the end and a got it back to the boat then it did it again then finally got it to the boat. VERY fun fish to catch


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet he tried to pull you off the bridge...The only way I have ever eaten them was smoked..Not to bad...Im sure any other way:sick


----------

